# Are dog breeding clauses enforceable?



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I don't know how things work in your country, but there may be restrictions placed on registering the puppies with the recognised kennel clubs, and the original breeder will often be able to view both registrations and the results of the health test that should be done before breeding. How far the contract can be enforced will also vary between countries. No matter whether or not the contract is enforceable in law, knowingly agreeing to it with the intent to break it is decidedly unethical.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Here in Tennesse USA, it would probably be a civil suit for breach of contract. The dog might be returned to the breeder, along with the puppies, court costs would be paid by the owner, and the breeder might receive damages.

The contract probably spells out the penalties.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I think the situation would vary depending on how the contract was written, what agreements India has in place with the country where the breeder lives if the dog was imported from elsewhere, and how much effort and expense the breeder was willing to put into enforcing her rights. However, the puppies probably would not be able to be registered with the FCI, AKC, or any other legitimate registry. It would be a great disappointment if any of the buyers subsequently wanted to use one of these dogs for competition.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Your friend is a scammer...


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

This thread was copied and pasted verbatim from a Canadian user on Reddit. It is now closed to further replies.


----------

